# Cashel's Tie One On - Worth it?



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Tie One on Western by Cashel | eBay 

Anyone use one of these before? Are they worth it? 

I have a roping saddle with zero ties or D Rings and I'm too chicken to install ties myself. Wondering if this is a viable alternative... 

Thanks!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

That picture stinks, what is supposed to be the purpose again?

Ok did some googling, words with the picture help so much. I haven't used it, but most conchos are just screwed in and can be unscrewed and changed out to other stuff like rings and ties.


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm with Oreo, Unscrew the rear concho's and install D rings. You would need the kind with the metal tabs to go under the concho. I used some on a saddle that I had years ago.


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Seriously? It's that easy? For some reason I envisioned drilling holes in my saddle. 

I just watched a youtube video and it looked pretty simple. Granted, they did add a few extra screws for stability, but I'm not planning to tie a yak to the back of the saddle. 

I'm going to order some strings with the d ring clippy things. Thanks!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Agreed with the others, remove the screw holding the conchos or rosettes and place a d-ring with latigo strings under whichever you saddle has with a pair of these Saddle Strings 2pc Economy Set Genuine Leather w Attachment Dee Brand New | eBay

.


----------

